# Como se sacan estas (giganto) fotografias?



## juanma (Feb 24, 2009)

He visto varias fotos, principalmente en Wikipedia, con un tamaño ENORME.
Por poner un ejemplo:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/74/Pentagon.jpg

Tarda un tiempo importante en cargar la foto.
El nivel de detalle es excelente.

Que equipo usan? Es un montaje de varias fotos?
Son camaras profesionales pero de cuantos Megapixeles?

Les dejo otra del Word Trade Center (no puedo, pesa 10mb, busquenla en Wiki => atentados 11 de septiembre

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo (Feb 25, 2009)

pues supongo que con una sola camara de unos 50 mega pixeles, si mi camara de delular es de 3.5 mega pixeles y toma fotos lo mas grande de 700Kb pues supongo que esa es mas de 10 veces mas grande la pixelada


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

Esas fotos están compuestas de muchas fotos de alta resolución que al final son unidas por algún programa de edición fotográfica. 

Para la muestra, esta fotos de varios gigapixeles:

http://www.xrez.com/chi7_giga.html
http://www.xrez.com/glacier_point_giga.html
http://xrez.com/oahu_p4_giga.html

Y hay muchas mas fotos en su pagina http://xrez.com/

Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 25, 2009)

Pues no se nada de relación peso/calidad en las imágenes, pero te aporto que yo tenia una cámara marca HP y tenia resolución máxima de 6 megapixels y tenia 2 funciones para esta resolucion:

1) Normal
2) Optima

Mi visión al frente del monitor de mi pc veía claramente que eran iguales las dos funciones, solo que el promedio era:

1) Normal de 900Kb y la de la 
2) Optima de 3Mb

No entiendo porque tenia tanta diferencia en el peso y era exactamente iguales a plena vista en el monitor! Entiéndase que expandía las imágenes de cerca y tenia la misma calidad y nitidez a mi vista, descarte cualquier posibilidad y no encontré otra sino mas que "el peso"


----------



## deniel144 (Feb 25, 2009)

una vez vi una camara que tenia el lente movible sacaba una foto larga como para paisaje(desconosco cuales son) osea su funcionamiento era que el lente se movia de izquierda a derecha y sacaba una foto estirada 

saludos


----------



## juanma (Feb 25, 2009)

fer dijo:
			
		

> Esas fotos están compuestas de muchas fotos de alta resolución que al final son unidas por algún programa de edición fotográfica.



Fue lo primero que pense cuando las vi, pero no me cierra el tema de la perspectiva.
Fijate en las fotos mandaste, http://www.xrez.com/chi7_giga.html , la escalera y la baranda se tuercen mucho.
Sucede lo mismo cuando sacamos fotos en modo panoramico.

La que puse del Pentagono, la linea del techo es bien recta, lo mismo que la del WTC.
A menos que usen otro programa para "corrregir" ese efecto y hacerlo parecer como una sola foto enorme.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2009)

Con algo asi ?







http://www.letsgodigital.org/en/10402/seitz_panoramic_camera/

http://www.gizmag.com/go/5770/


----------



## deniel144 (Feb 25, 2009)

hola a esto me referia son cámaras panorámicas


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Con algo asi ?



Esta vi yo que costaba no se si @15000$


Se suelen unsar camaras de alta resolucion y programas como este:
http://www.genbeta.com/imagen-digital/creando-panoramicas-en-windows
http://www.genbeta.com/imagen-digital/hugin-ayuda-a-crear-panoramicas


----------

